# Hi all! Newbie here!



## zom-body loves me (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi everyone! New to the site!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Zom!!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Zom


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the nuthouse!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

We all love you zom body!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

